# OLE in Excel, error when trying to open



## JJ70 (Aug 12, 2003)

just within the last couple days there has been alot of our users coming up with an OLE error when trying to open excel. I can't figure it out or find anything on the web about it so I was wondering if anybody here has any suggestions.

thanks,
JJ


----------



## effex (Aug 4, 2003)

*Excel Issue*

Try a google group search on your issue. I have found quite a few threads with your error mentioned on it. They all mention something about error in the workbook being opened/accessed. I couldn't understand the code to save my life. Maybe there is corruption in the file they are opening or the template file. Usually in this instance it would say that normal.dot is corrupt. You would just have to search for normal.dot and delete it... it is recreated when the application starts up.

It all comes back to a visual basic string or program... Any more information you can provide would increase your answer probability!


----------



## CM22 (Aug 15, 2003)

I have a similar problem and am in desperate need of a solution.

I cannot insert or update excel files into Publisher, PageMaker or QuarkXpress. In Publisher, it says it "Cannot use OLE object." Publisher responds with "Publisher cannot launch or communicate with the OLE server program needed to complete this task." With Quark, it just doesn't insert anything.

Since I was last able to insert excel files, we have upgraded our server to Windows 2000, and I have installed GoLive. Currently, I have Windows 98 operating system.

I've google searched the problem but cannot find a real solution. If anyone has any advice, I would be very grateful. Thanks.


----------



## aviator3 (Feb 20, 2008)

When I try opening a Microsoft WordArt 3.2 file in PageMaker so that I can edit it, I get the message, "PageMaker cannot start the server application. Make sure there is enough memory and that the server is installed properly.

On my other computer I have no problem with this process, nor did I have with the PC that my current system replaced. I have search on Google and Microsoft's webs for solutions without success. If anyone has a suggestion I would love to hear from you. 

Thanky


----------

